# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  How formen understand dwgs ?

## المهندس

السلام عليكم ايها المهندسين,
شاهدوا معي بالصور كيف تأتي اخطاء التنفيذ من القراءة الخاطئة للمخططات الهندسية.

الصور في المرفقات

مع تحياتي للجميع

----------


## نافذة صحار

لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## محمد الشبول

شكرا

----------


## AHMEDAHB

تحياتي لكم

----------

